# Happy Birthday PrincessFiona60!



## Cooking Goddess

Latte and Smudge hope you have a great birthday!  And, so do I!!!


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday!
I'll be celebrating another birthday today, too. My father turns 90.


----------



## bakechef

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a wonderful birthday, Princess!


----------



## Zhizara

For you, PF with love of love.


----------



## Zhizara

For your Mom.


----------



## forty_caliber

Here is your very own parrot.  Happy birthday!

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> Here is your very own parrot.  Happy birthday!
> 
> .40



Norwegian Blue!  Beautiful plumage!!!

Thanks .40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Latte and Smudge hope you have a great birthday!  And, so do I!!!



5 pm is so far away...

Thanks CG!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I'll be celebrating another birthday today, too. My father turns 90.



Thanks, Pac and Birthday wishes for your Dad!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Happy Happy Birthday!



So far so good...Thanks, BakeChef!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Have a wonderful birthday, Princess!



Thank you, GG.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> For you, PF with love of love.





Zhizara said:


> For your Mom.



Thanks, Zhi...love you!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Birthday!

Tell Shrek to hide your glucometer today and enjoy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Tell Shrek to hide your glucometer today and enjoy!



Ack!!  Too late...but I was at 114.

Thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## CWS4322

What? Another birthday, already? Happy Birthday, PF. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## CharlieD

Happy Birthday! And many more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> What? Another birthday, already? Happy Birthday, PF. Hugs to you and yours.



I know, they seem to be coming faster and faster...Thanks, CWS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Happy Birthday! And many more!




Thank you, Charlie!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Happy Happy Birthday PF!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Dawg!!

I'm almost awake!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday to a woman who actually is a princess.  Have a great day wonderful lady.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Andy!


----------



## MrsLMB

Happy Birthday to the greatest Princess of all !

I hope you have a wonderful day and I hope Shrek treats you royally today !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, MrsLMB!  I need to wake the Ogre, soon.  He will be upset if I sneak off to work.


----------



## Katie H

"Happy Birthday, PF!" Hope it's filled with family, friends, food, and fun.

Ain't it great to be 21?  I've been 21 three times now and then some!!


----------



## CatPat

Happy birthday to my favorite Ogress!

Are you really 114? Oh no, that was your sugars level. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Alix

Happy Birthday to a truly lovely lady. Hope you have a wonderful day and get spoiled bloody rotten!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Happy Birthday PF! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

All the best on your birthday PF. I hope Shrek has the menu planned out for your special dinner.


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday PF. I hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Princess!  Polish up that tiara and have a wonderful evening out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> "Happy Birthday, PF!" Hope it's filled with family, friends, food, and fun.
> 
> Ain't it great to be 21?  I've been 21 three times now and then some!!



I've been telling people all day I'm 63...if you are going to lie about it do it right!  Got some really good looks...

Thanks, Katie...had a good day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Happy birthday to my favorite Ogress!
> 
> Are you really 114? Oh no, that was your sugars level.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thank you, Cat!  114 and still going strong...need new deodorant.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been telling people all day I'm 63...if you are going to lie about it do it right!  Got some really good looks...
> 
> Thanks, Katie...had a good day!



You look good for 63!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Happy Birthday to a truly lovely lady. Hope you have a wonderful day and get spoiled bloody rotten!



I don't think I managed to get anything done at work today...Thanks, Alix!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Happy Birthday PF! Hope you have a wonderful day!



Thank you, Steve!!  It's been a great day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> All the best on your birthday PF. I hope Shrek has the menu planned out for your special dinner.



LOL!!!  I have the delivery menu out for my dinner menu!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Happy Birthday PF. I hope you are having a wonderful day.




Thanks, TL!  It's been wonderful, lots of well wishes and birthday greetings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Happy birthday, Princess!  Polish up that tiara and have a wonderful evening out!



Oh my!  I forgot to wear my tiara to work...Thanks Cheryl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> You look good for 63!



I know, I don't look a day over 3...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Cat!  114 and still going strong...need new deodorant.



Yes, you do. I smell you all the way from here. If this gets more worse, my monitor shall melt. Ha!

I do hope you have a very nice birthday. Did you receive presents? Perhaps a better deodorant? 

I am joking of you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Yes, you do. I smell you all the way from here. If this gets more worse, my monitor shall melt. Ha!
> 
> I do hope you have a very nice birthday. Did you receive presents? Perhaps a better deodorant?
> 
> I am joking of you!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Brat!  No presents, yet...I have some books coming that Shrek told me to order.  And some garlic to rub behind my ears.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear PF, the world is a better place because you are in it. Wishing you a very "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you so much, JoAnn, that is very nice to say.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

A tiara on your cake and a few purple jewels. Happy birthday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very Nice!  Thanks Whiska!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Brat!  No presents, yet...I have some books coming that Shrek told me to order.  And some garlic to rub behind my ears.



This garlic is a very good idea for you. This shall keep the bats away from your belfry and perhaps you will stop calling people brats. 

I hope you have had a wonderful day! You do certainly deserve so much good things. 

Your brat,
~Cat


----------



## Somebunny

Errrrrch!!!! Just me sliding in here to wish you happy birthday a little late,  hope you had a great day!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I'll be celebrating another birthday today, too. My father turns 90.



You're Dad's 90, pac?  That's great!  Hope he had a wonderful birthday - in no small part due to you, I would think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> This garlic is a very good idea for you. This shall keep the bats away from your belfry and perhaps you will stop calling people brats.
> 
> I hope you have had a wonderful day! You do certainly deserve so much good things.
> 
> Your brat,
> ~Cat



I was thinking it would keep any Romanian Counts away...

I had a very good day, thanks, Cat! 

Love,
P.Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Errrrrch!!!! Just me sliding in here to wish you happy birthday a little late,  hope you had a great day!



It was great SomeBunny!  How was the GD's Birthday?

Thank you!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking it would keep any Romanian Counts away...
> 
> I had a very good day, thanks, Cat!
> 
> Love,
> P.Fiona



Racist!! 

I am joking, Princess.

Love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Racist!!
> 
> I am joking, Princess.
> 
> Love,
> ~Cat



I just don't want them drinking my blood...


----------



## Cheryl J

Whiskadoodle said:


> A tiara on your cake and a few purple jewels. Happy birthday.



I love that cake!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just don't want them drinking my blood...



What is wrong of that? Vampires become thirsty also. You are just selfish and you do not want to share of your blood.



I am joking! I do care for you and your family and your life.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> What is wrong of that? Vampires become thirsty also. You are just selfish and you do not want to share of your blood.
> 
> 
> 
> I am joking! I do care for you and your family and your life.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Just what we need, a Vampire Ogre.  You don't think I cause enough problems on my own?

Hugs,
P.Fiona


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just what we need, a Vampire Ogre.  You don't think I cause enough problems on my own?
> 
> Hugs,
> P.Fiona



No, it is Vampire Ogress. There is a difference. You can cause many more of problems by being of this. We all shall not allow you for any problems caused by your former condition of Ogress. Now that you will possibly be a Vampire Ogress, please review the rules of this website and understand that you can not bug us after the dawn and before the sunset.

 Many hugs for you,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw, darn...

I was hope for a rampage through DC at all hours


----------

